# 21.03.04 ABBB - Cup - es geht los ...



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Februar 2004)

Moin Männer,

hab heut den Pokal aus Neustadt abgeholt und will euch nun herzlich zum A nglerB oard B ellyB oot - CUP  2004 einladen.

Regeln sollten mittlerweile bekannt sein - ansonsten ruhig fragen.

WICHTIG : Der Gewinner 2004 muß den ABBB 2005 ausrichten.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns am 21.03. um 8.00 h an der Raststätte Neustädter Bucht, Richtung Norden oder beim "Schotten ( Mc. Donalds)" in Burg auf Fehmarn.


Können wir ja noch kurzfristig hier im Thread entscheiden.

Ich werde einen Grill und Grillkohle mitbringen.

Fehlt noch der Tisch - Horst ???:q 

Grüße Stephan :g 


P.S.: Möge der beste BB´ler gewinnen (so wie im letzten Jahr :q :q :q )

Hier das "Objekt der Begierde"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Februar 2004)

:z :z 

bin dabei Stephan........
aber Du weisst ja.... nur als Dein Nebenmann....sonst nich :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Februar 2004)

Ja, Ja schon gut - Nebenmann ist O.K. 


:q  

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2004)

Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, aber

Ich wünsche euch allen einen herrlichen und vor allem fischreichen Cup.:m

Der Spass an der Sache ist ja sowieso schon garantiert.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Februar 2004)

Bin auch dabei. Fällt ja zum Glück auf einen Sonntag!!!

Wie wird der Gewinner ermittelt. Ist das wie beim Schützenkönig !

Die Besten schiessen vorbei!


----------



## Maddin (16. Februar 2004)

Geht klar! Sieht gut aus das Teil:k Wann kommen die Fischkutter in Heiligenhafen eigentlich morgens rein?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2004)

Schade, kann leider nicht.
Bin dann schon den 2.ten Tag in Südschweden und stelle dort den Mefo´s und vielleicht Lachsen nach. :k 

Trotzdem viel Spass für alle. :m  #h


----------



## vagabond82 (16. Februar 2004)

Moin,

geiles Ding, bin&nbsp;frisch registriert&nbsp;und eigentlich überhaupt kein&nbsp;Pokal-Fischer aber&nbsp;da bin ich doch dabei, super Idee. Ich besitze zwar ein BB aber aufgrund der geringen Mefo Ausbeute war ich lange nicht draußen. Ich muß mir noch eine kürzere Rute zulegen, fische bislang eine 2,70er Mefo-Gerte, laßt ma´ Tips rüberwachsen !

Gruß vagabond (bin gefährlich!)


----------



## TorF21 (16. Februar 2004)

Moin, moin! 

Schade eigentlich, der Pokal würde sich gut neben meinen anderen machen.  Aber ihr habt Glück. Ich bin am 21. schon auf Ærø :z :z :z und stelle den Mefos nach. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und den Pokal hol ich mir nächstes Jahr. :q 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Februar 2004)

Ja was sehe ich denn da!?!
Für den hätte ich auch noch nen Plätzchen im Regal!
Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Februar 2004)

Willkommen an Board Findling#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Truttafriend!
schön habt Ihr's hier! Bin quasi aus dem Schatten des vagabond82 aufgetaucht. Seit er mich das erste mal mit an die Küste genommen hat, wird er mich einfach nicht mehr los!


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Februar 2004)

weiche im dieses Jahr nicht mehr von der Pelle:m


----------



## Laggo (17. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei:m  ,seit dem ich mir diesen verdammten Bellyvirus eingefangen habe bin ich eh jedes Wochenende oben


----------



## Deichkind (17. Februar 2004)

@ all

also ich frage: wie wird denn gewertet und wie sieht es mit teams aus? oder nur einzelwertung?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Februar 2004)

Moin Deichkind,

jeder "kämpft" für sich allein.

Gewertet wird der größte Fisch.Egal welche Art.

Gibt auch nur 1 Sieger - 2´nd sucks.



Da sind wir ja schon ein paar Mann die mitmachen.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Deichkind (17. Februar 2004)

na denn, ellenbogen und raus!!!!:q


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Karsten, wirst schon sehen; das ist keine "friedliche" Veranstaltung,wenn da 75 BB ´s sich beim rausfahren belauern 
Neee, hier zählt nur der olympische Gedanke,aber wenn Du mir den Fehde-Handschuh anbietest:q :q 
Aber ich muß dich warnen;ich habe da ein Dream-Team zusammen und von unserem "Sponsor" sind grade die neuen Köder geliefert worden.......


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Februar 2004)

*Juhuuu !! * :z :z :z 

Ich kann auch dran teilnehmen !!! Hab mich genau um eine Woche verhauen, wo ich in Südschweden bin. Gottseidank hat meine Frau mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht. :k 

Also Stephan..... wenn nix weltbewegendes passiert, ich bin dabei! :m #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Februar 2004)

Na Mike, 

da freu ich mich doch ganz besonders !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## wombat (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Stefan,
ich bin dabei, soll ich was mitbringen?


@MikeFish
wofür Frauen alles gut sind !  )


----------



## Deichkind (18. Februar 2004)

@ reppi
 waaaatsch! das war der handschuh!!!!:q :q  ab jetzt gilt, nix olympischer gedanke und so! auch die "katze" hat in der wahl ihrer köder schon vorgesorgt! #h


----------



## vagabond82 (18. Februar 2004)

Moin Stephan, 
Findling und ich bringen zwanzig Würste, und drei Baguettestangen mit, als Einstand sozusagen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Reppi (18. Februar 2004)

@Deichkind
:m :m :m :m :m :m  angenommen !!!!!!!!!!
Hast Du auf dem Revolverbild wieder lackierte Fingernägel:q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Februar 2004)

@ Vagabond und findling . Alles klar - Super !!!

Reppi - scharfe Augen :q :q :q 

@ Deichkind - jetzt weiß ich endlich was eine "Rüstungsspirale "ist.
 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2004)

Würstchen und Baguette bringen wir mit aber dafür nehmen wir den Pokal mit nach Hause!


----------



## Deichkind (19. Februar 2004)

@ stephan und reppi
das wird alles abgespeichert. könnt ihr sicher sein:q :q 

an die orga: vielleicht könnte man sich ja nach gewisser zeit mal einen überblick verschaffen, wer was mitbringen will und dann kurz vorher grob auflisten, was noch fehlt. würstchen, baguette und bier wird mit sicherheit ausreichend vorhanden sein!!!! könnte jedenfalls hilfreich sein!#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Februar 2004)

Moin Alle zusammen,
Karstens (Deichkind) Vorschlag ist gar nicht schlecht.

Ich bringe einen Grill mit und mußte mit großem Erschrecken feststellen, das ich keine Grillkohle mehr habe.

Also - Grillkohle dringend gesucht !!!

Desweiteren bin ich traditionell für Pappteller zuständig.

Besteck bringt sich jeder selbst mit - genau wie Getränke.

Gut wären eventuell noch Grillsoßen und Salat von der Kartoffel.

Hier mal vorab die TN - Liste (bisher) :

Stephan
Dorschdiggler
Laggo
Mikefish
Deichkind
Wombat
Maddin
Findling
Vagabond
Reppi
Bellybootangler
(Reihenfolge wertfrei :q :q )

noch jemanden vergessen ??? wenn ja - Sorry 

Reihe


Grüße Stephan :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich kann leider nicht 100% zusagen, da ich am Samstag erst aus Dänemark zurückkomme. Würde mich ggf kurzfristig bei Dir melden Stephan, ok???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## AndreasG (19. Februar 2004)

@Stephan

Meine Wenigkeit hast du vergessen, des Deichkinds ärgsten Rivalen :q ! 5Kg Grillkohle inkl. Anzünder hab ich grad mit auf meine Checkliste gestzt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Februar 2004)

@ Heiko : Geht klar - fahr mal früher los aus D.K. :q :q :q 

dann bist du Sonntag fit und dabei !!!

@ AndreasG.: Wunderbar !!! eine "Sorge" weniger und einer 
"meer" der dabei ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal ein Stück Strand anmieten   

Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## Mefo (20. Februar 2004)

@Stephan muß leider kurzfristig absagen .
Habe Mittwoch versucht beim Hallenfußballtunier groß rauszukommen leider ist der Versuch fehlgeschlagen und ich habe  jetzt ca.4-6 Wochen Zeit um meine Bänderdehnung auszukurieren.:e :e :e


----------



## Salmonelle (20. Februar 2004)

na gut (mit Tisch)!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Februar 2004)

@ Horst.....
wurde aber auch Zeit...war kurz davor Dich anzurufen und zu fragen, ob Du überhaupt noch lebst :q 

@ Richard
Dehnung ist echt Scheisse, aber versuch es mal...feste Bandage...und denn geht das auch....
Gute Besserung im übrigen....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Februar 2004)

... nur mal wieder in Erinnerung gebracht ....

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2004)

Das ist guut aber nicht nötig, Stephan !
Ich gehe seit Wochen bei uns auf dem Deich spazieren; Höhentraining ist fast abgeschlossen
 
Ich glaube das wird eine richtige "Großveranstaltung", Du solltest das Preisgeld erhöhen:q :q 
Hoffentlich ist das Wasser ein wenig wärmer............z.Zt. ruht der See still...........


----------



## Mirco (28. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,

da das heutige ABBB-Treffen für mich ins Wasser gefallen ist, komme ich dann - nach einer kleinen Terminschupserei- doch zum BB-CUP  ;-)

Ich bring gute Laune & Knabbersachen mit. Vielleicht kann ich ja Rudi & Holger noch überzeugen. Denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. März 2004)

> ... nur mal wieder in Erinnerung gebracht ....


 .... ich bin zwar schon "etwas älter" , aber den Termin habe ich fest notiert... sowas lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen :q 
ich warte ja stündlich...nein...fast minütlich auf weitere Anmeldungen :q


----------



## Medo (2. März 2004)

> ich warte ja stündlich...nein...fast minütlich auf weitere Anmeldungen



na wer kann da schon wiedersprechen;+ 

wenn ich den Ars.. nicht so voll hab #2 
komm ich auch hochgefahren:z :z 

Hab bloß 'nen Kumpel, welchen schon ins reich der scheintoten abtritt 
und wenn schon mein bester 40 wird, dann gtibt es richtig einen...
#g 

Also rechnet mich mal hinzu!

Bringe irgendwas brauchbares mit#h


----------



## Fischbox (6. März 2004)

Moin Ihr Krabben!!!#h#h
...auch wenn ich Pokale hasse, ich melde mich hiermit für den ABBB-Cup an. :z :z Hoffentlich legt die Ostsee bis dahin noch ein wenig an Temperatur zu, auf das die lieben Leos auch in den flacheren Bereichen zu finden sind. Wird bestimmt wíeder luschdig.:z :z 
Soll ich noch etwas mitbringen?!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. März 2004)

> auf das die lieben Leos auch in den flacheren Bereichen zu finden sind


 ..... ooch Thomas...da könenn wir doch echt drauf verzichten, wenn denn das Silber so bummelich 60cm hat - oder ;+ :q :q


----------



## Fischbox (14. März 2004)

Moin#h
Hab mir gerade mal die Wettertendenz für die nächsten Tage reingetan. Die Temperaturaussichten sind ja so schlecht nicht, wenn dann auch noch der Wind passt, kann das 'ne richtige Knallerveranstaltung werden:z :z . Drücken wir mal die Daumen.

Gibt es eigentlich schon 'ne Teilnehmerliste? Wenn nicht, dann wäre es ja mal interessant zu wissen wer alles dabei ist.


----------



## Reppi (14. März 2004)

Ich !!!!
Da am Vortag (für mich) der Daiwa-Händler-Cup ausfällt, werde ich frisch und total angelgei. dort eintreffen....
Gru´ß Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2004)

Moin!
Unsere Teamchefs mußten den Daiwa Cup ebenfalls aus privaten Gründen absagen. So bin auch ich frei am Wochenende. Mal sehen ob ich auch kommen kann.


----------



## Rudi (14. März 2004)

Hi Jungs,

kann leider an dem Termin nicht. Wünsche Euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.

Rudi.


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe keine Lust mir alles durchzulesen!
Schreibt duch mal wann und wo ihr euch trefft.
Kommt man da mit einem kleinen Boot ins Wasser?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. März 2004)

Moin Knurrhahn,

mußt nicht alles durchlesen - nur den Eröffnungsbeitrag.

Ich denke mal, wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz Neustädter Bucht und entscheiden dann wohin.

Eine Woche noch, jippie !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2004)

Hi Leute !
Bekomme ich da mein Boot ins Wasser?
Wie weit ist der Parkplatz vom Strand entfernt.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2004)

@ Knurrhahn

Also dein Boot da ins Wasser zu lassen wird etwas schwierig, da es sich um einen Autobahnrastplatz handelt
Dort wird dann aber erst kurzfristig  entschieden wo es hingeht!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (14. März 2004)

@Stephan
Ich brauche Deine Handy-Nr. nochmal..........
Neustadt liegt für mich am A..... der Welt; ich komme dann direkt.
@Laggo
Die Idee mit dem Boot finde ich gar nicht schlecht.............
Thermo-Anzug an und dann ab dort schleppen........:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. März 2004)

Moin Stephan!
Kannst du mal ne Übersicht posten wer denn alles kommt? Zu 95% werde ich auch kommen.


----------



## Hov-Micha (15. März 2004)

tach zusammen...

also wenn ihr um fehmarn zu wasser geht würd ich´s auch ganz gerne wissen ;+ ;+ 
bin nämlich ab samstag auf der pirsch :z :z  yeeeesssssss!!
wenn auch nur als "Strandläufer" aber´n bisken schnacken und mal sehen mit wem man hier immer so schreibt hat doch auch was!
nur wie komm ich an die info ;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. März 2004)

Moin Jörg,

bisher gemeldet :

Stephan
Dorschdiggler
Laggo
Mikefish
Deichkind
Wombat
Maddin
Findling
Vagabond
Reppi
Bellybootangler
AndreasG.
Gnilftz (?)
Salmonelle
Mirco
Medo
Fischbox
MS :q :m 
Knurrhahn (?)
hov-micha, wenn Fehmarn.

Hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. März 2004)

Ah ja, danke. 20 Leute das ist ja nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe das das Wetter auch mitspielt. Werde zu 96% kommen.


----------



## peter II (15. März 2004)

@Laggo Klasse, das heitert auf!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. März 2004)

> Werde zu 96% kommen


 .... :q 
werden doch eh wieder hundert Prozent Jörg.....
Freu mich schon tierisch drauf Einige wiederzusehen und ein paar neue Leute kennenzulernen...#h


----------



## eddy (15. März 2004)

Hi <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>

Wenn meine "Regierung" <IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>&nbsp;mitspielt, komme ich auch vorbei <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/beerdrink.gif" border=0>

eddy&nbsp; <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/luxhello.gif" border=0>


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. März 2004)

Ich werde zu 99,9% erscheinen

@Joerg

erscheine mal , dann kannst von mir deine Kugeln fuers Brandungsfischen bekommen. Habe auch schwimmende gefunden. Bin morgen abend wieder in der Heimat.

Gruss aus England


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2004)

Jo sieht immer besser aus. Werde wohl zu 97% kommen.


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2004)

@MS
Wenn in der Woche noch ein paar schöne "silberne" Bilder garniert mit ein paar Leos auftauchen, werden es wohl 120%, oder Jörg ??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2004)

Könnte sein Reppi aber ich denke das auch ohne die Bilder die 100% noch voll werden bis Sonntag.
Guck ma nu sind schon 98% 
Axo, soll ich noch irgend was spezielles mitbringen? Hab zum Bleistift noch n Sack Kohle im Keller. Ich meine die Schwarze und nicht die Scheine.


----------



## Ace (16. März 2004)

*gg* jaja Jörg dann pass blos auf das du nicht versehentlich die mit den scheinen einpackst :q


----------



## eddy (16. März 2004)

<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wallbash.gif" border=0>&nbsp;Schade, Schade, Schade <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wallbash.gif" border=0>&nbsp;&nbsp; <IMG alt=Kotzen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/puke.gif" border=0>

<IMG alt="Kopf schütteln" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/shake.gif" border=0>So'n Mist, ich muß auf Familie machen.

<IMG alt=Weinen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/WZbigcry.gif" border=0> Naja,dann eben ein anderes Mal. <IMG alt=Verlegen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/erm.gif" border=0>

eddy <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2004)

@Eddy!
, ich habe aus deinem Durcheinander mal die wichtigen Sachen rausgesammelt damit es für die anderen nicht so schwer ist dein Poasting zu entschlüsseln. 
Was ist denn da bei dir schiefgelaufen? 
---------------------------------------------
Schade, Schade, Schade 
So'n Mist, ich muß auf Familie machen.
Naja,dann eben ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2004)

So und nu ich noch mal, 
welcher Spaßvogel hat denn eigentlich den Termin auf einen Formel 1 Sonntag gelegt? #t Das habe ich heute früh mit erschrecken feststellen müssen.
Wie auch immer ich denke zu 99% werde ich kommen  aber nur wenn ihr mir versprecht am Tag nicht das Ergebnis vom Rennen zu verraten. Dann kann ich es Abends in Ruhe vom Video gucken. :q


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2004)

Ich kann Dir das Ergebnis auch jetzt schon sagen 
Hab da wieder sone Eingebung


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2004)

Hoffentlich hat Stephan denn auch ein lauschiges Plätzchen bei den gemeldeten 6 aus W-SW........
Soll ich noch was mitbringen ???
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2004)

Nachtrag an die Peitschenschwinger ........
Ich habe da ne ganz blöde Wette laufen; konnte mal wieder die Klappe nicht halten.... 

 
Also ich habe ganz Großkotz behauptet, ich würde in 2 Wochen,da fahren wir nach Rödekro, einen "Brummer" mit der Fliegenrute fangen...ist ja nicht weiter schwer...wenn man damit umgehen kann. Habe mir also eine ganz einfache Rute und Rolle zugelegt( mit Backing).
Nun meine Frage: Was kommt dann wie vor der Fliege; hat jemand "das fehlende Vorfachmaterial (ganz billig/gebraucht)" und könnte es mir mal antüddeln ???
Ich sehe jetzt schon wie sich die Spezies beim Lesen, die Haare raufen; bin mir auch bewußt, das dieser "Hilferuf" kurz vorm Frevel steht, aber.................
DARF ICH SONNTAG TROTZDEM KOMMEN ??????  #h #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. März 2004)

Moin Reppi,

das mit der Fliegenrute kriegen wir schon hin  

Aber W-SW 6 Bft. ??? - na, erstmal abwarten.

Ist meine Handy-PN angekommen ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Laggo (18. März 2004)

Moin,

Das sieht ja garnicht gut aus für Sonntag 

Sonntag 21.03.2004:

Uhrzeit  Windrichtung  Windstärke  Böen  Wellenhöhen  Signifikantes Wetter  
0:00 Uhr SW 6-7 7 1.5-2m kein 
6:00 Uhr      
12:00 Uhr WSW 7 8 1.5-2m kein 
18:00 Uhr      

Wäre es evtl. sinnvoll den Cup auf Samstag vor zu verlegen???
Ist aber wahrscheinlich etwas kurzfristig wegen der Samstags arbeitende Bevölkerung,oder?

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Deichkind (18. März 2004)

@stephan
ich hoffe ja wohl, das du freitag abend noch mal ne meldung postest wann genau wir uns am rastplatz treffen oder ob es vielleicht schon einen genauen austragungsort gibt!

@reppi
ja, ja, da wurde wohl jemand mal wieder vom grössenwahn regiert, was? also, ich schneide dich aus dem fliegen-schnurr-getüddel nich raus!!!!:q :q


----------



## Maddin (18. März 2004)

Also es gab mal ein Treffen in Katharinenhof bei SW 8......war herrlich geschützt hinter dem Wäldchen..........allerdings gings nicht so weit raus, da da der Wind aufs Wasser traf....


----------



## Salmonelle (18. März 2004)

jau Maddin,
an dieses Treffen kann ich mich glaub ich auch erinnern.

Abba trotzdem @Stephan: MELDE MICH AB(...und den Klapptisch)  !!!!

Ohne Ausreden wie Auto kaputt, muß arbeiten, bin krank oder so... die Wetterdienste sind sich einfach zu einig in Sachen Wind und Regen. Und wenn ich BB fahren will möcht ich doch eine etwas sicherere Windlage, habe echt keine Lust nur vom Strand aus zu fischen und mir waagerecht anfliegenden Regen aus dem Nacken zu wischen.

Leute , glaubt mir, das hier zu posten fällt mir echt schwer, aber ich fahr immerhin mehr als tausend Kilometer für so nen Tripp...ich bin echt kein Weichei... und wenns nur kalt wär...boah... scheibenkleister...ich könnt...hmmfzzz...schnffz

Und für alle die es durchziehen: viel Spass und Petri Heil

von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2004)

Moin alle zusammen,

hab mir auch mal die Wetterberichte reingezogen - sieht nicht gut aus.

Allerdings denke ich, wenn wir verschieben wollen, klappts bei mir erst wieder im Herbst.
Zu viele andere Termine.

Was meint ihr ???

Grüße Stephan


----------



## wombat (18. März 2004)

Hi Stephan,
es bringt nix auf krampf den ABBB Cup bei solch ein Wetter
voraussage zu veranstalten -sicherheit geht vor-

Ich währe damit einverstanden wenn es verschoben wird.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2004)

Moin!
Wenn der Cup verschoben oder abgesagt wäre ich nicht sauer. Bei solchem Wetter ein Treffen abzuhalten hatten wir doch grad im Dezember wo es die ganze Zeit geschifft hatte. Das war nicht so schön.
Ich würde mich Samstag Abend entscheiden ob ich die Reise antrete aber bei starkem Wind und angesagtem Regen würde ich wohl auch eher nicht kommen.
Mal sehen was die anderen sagen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. März 2004)

Bin auch für´s "verschieben" .
Dann lieber andere Ausweichtermine im Herbst ansetzen. :m #h


----------



## vagabond82 (18. März 2004)

Man könnte den Cup doch in die Flensburger Förde verlegen und Jelle (BOS) um ein paar Mefo´s erleichtern , also ich bin egal wie am Sonntag am Wasser. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Deichkind (19. März 2004)

@ all
ja, ja, jetzt rückt der tag der entscheidung näher, alle haben die teilnehmerliste gelesen und bekommen jetzt kalte füsse! leute, dann werdet ihr halt im herbst von reppi oder mir abgezogen!!!!! kleiner scherz!!!

besser jetzt kalte füsse bekommen als einen nassen arsch und die fische vielleicht von unten zu sehen! wie schon gesagt, sicherheit geht vor und manche haben ja auch immer ne halbe weltreise vor sich! aber vor dem herbst sollte es schon noch klappen, gell?#h


----------



## Laggo (19. März 2004)

Tach auch,

Also falls der Cup nun wortwörtlich abgeblasen wird , werde ich wohl schon morgen hochfahren und irgendwo auf der windabgewandten Seite von Land aus auf Mefo fischen!
Falls mich Jemand dabei unterstützen möchte,schickt einfach ne PM#h 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. März 2004)

Moins...

hab ja keine ahnung wie´s so ist mit euren "Schwimmreifen" :q :q  aber bei solchen bedingungen sollte man doch besser an land bleiben!!
ist glaub ich kein fisch werd sich in gefahr zu bringen!

bin ja ab moin mittag auf fehmarn und schau dann mal am sonntag in Katharienhof vorbei falls ihr doch los geht.
ist wohl bei dem wind die einzige ecke...aber wie oben gesagt!!

schreib dann mal in 2 weeks einen bericht wie´s so war.
entweder :e :e  oder :z :q :z 

TL
Micha


----------

